# Buddy Heater Problem



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

We ice fished to Mosquito Lake today. Got to our spot, set the shed up, drilled our holes and I fired the heater up. It ran for about 45 minutes then shut off and wouldn't light again. I knew it wasn't out of gas because I just put a new tank on today but I still changed the tank. It still didn't light so I just fired the lantern up and used that for heat. I tried the heater a couple hours later and it started and ran for about 30 minutes then went out again and wouldn't light again so I lite the lantern again and used it until we were ready to leave. When I got home I took the heater to the basement and fired it up. It ran for 2 hours with no problems so I shut it off. I know it has a low oxygen shutoff and now I'm thinking that's why it shutoff in the shed. We had the shed zipped up tight because it was snowing. Just wondered if anyone else ever had this problem.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Learn from this! Maybe the Oxygen Level in your Shanty was getting Low and you did not realize it. You would just get Drowsy and then Nod Off - never to Awaken again. Maybe that Low Oxygen Sensor saved your Life today.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jigging Jim said:


> Learn from this! Maybe the Oxygen Level in your Shanty was getting Low and you did not realize it. You would just get Drowsy and then Nod Off - never to Awaken again. Maybe that Low Oxygen Sensor saved your Life today.


 That possible. I'll have to make sure I don't zip it up tight like today. I usually leave the door unzipped a little but I didn't today because snow was coming in.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine did the exact same thing on the 16th. I couldn't figure out why and didn't trust it so I bought a new one for the erie trip this weekend. That may have been the issue. It was cold and had the shanty closed tight.


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Its probly the safety tip-over switch that's acting up. Its a little black module inside there with two wires plugged into it... One from the thermocouple and the other up to the regulator. Open yout heater up and bypass that switch by putting a jumper in there. It'll probly fire right up.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a similar problem with mine yesterday. First, I usually only run it with one propane tank. Second, I do re-fill my tanks with one of those adapters.

The heater ran fine on the first tank for several hours, and then I had the usual sputtering as it used up the last of the gas, and then the eventual shutdown. 

I swapped in a different tank and everything was normal for about a half hour, then it started sputtering, and shut down. I was able to get it running again about 10-15 minutes later. Again, after about a half hour, it shut down again. At that point, I packed up and headed back to truck, as it was getting close to time to leave anyways. Once back at the truck, it fired up right away.

With the first tank, I was in and out of the shanty a lot. With the second tank, I was more so inside, but had a door partially open. I thought about the possibility low oxygen levels, but have never had a problem in the past having the door partially open (unzipped about 8-10 inches). I also thought about the tip over safety, but things never moved.

I haven't yet messed with it today, but plan to do so later. Perhaps it was an issue with the oxygen level inside the shanty, or possibly that tip-over switch. 

Another possibility is a problem with that second tank, maybe its getting an issue with gas flow after it gets used for a while? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## crappeye90 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have had a similar problem, but it was because my buddy was smoking in the shanty. Once I learned it has the oxygen sensor on it, I crack the shanty doors every half hr or so and haven't had any problems ,with it since


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Rob, where did you get the adapter to refill the tanks?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't recall where I got mine, as I have had it for a long time. However, they are readily available at a lot of stores. There was likely a thread about them recently this ice season, usually is a repeat each year. Here's a link to buy one, but you might find it cheaper elsewhere.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-F276172-Propane-Adapter/dp/B000AMC5WO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424629308&sr=8-1&keywords=propane+adapter"]Amazon.com: Mr. Heater F276172 Propane One Pound Tank Refill Adapter: Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41JSKbEG7lL[/ame]

Pretty simple to use, should have instructions with it...20lb tank should be at room temperature...1 lb tank should be cold (I'll put mine in the freezer over night during the summer)...attach adapter to 20lb tank (it has reverse threading)...flip 20lb tank upside down on edge of work bench...attach 1 lb tank...open valve on 20lb tank...you'll hear the gas transfer...when you can no longer hear the gas transferring, close valve on 20lb tank...remove 1lb tank...refill more empties or disassemble.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Rob, where did you get the adapter to refill the tanks?



Harbor freight sells them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I started using a filter when refilling the tanks, keeps any trash out of the small tanks and plugging the jet in the heater....had trouble with the 1lb tanks and the torch head when melting some lead down


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Great. Thank you guys for the info. I'm gonna get one today


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jbrown said:


> Its probly the safety tip-over switch that's acting up. Its a little black module inside there with two wires plugged into it... One from the thermocouple and the other up to the regulator. Open yout heater up and bypass that switch by putting a jumper in there. It'll probly fire right up.


 It fired right up when I got home and ran for 2 hours with no problems so I don't think it's the tip over switch, but I don't know for sure. I could see the module and it's not to hard to get to. The next trip I'll run the heater with the door unzipped a little and see what happens. I'll take some tools and a piece of wire with me and if it goes out again I'll jump the switch. This is the first time this happened and I have been using this heater for a long time.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine shuts off if the shanty is buttoned up tight. ...bout 45 minutes to an hr and off it goes...just have to let fresh air in and its fine...i suspect yours is working as it should...its a pita..but it could save your life also...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I started using a filter when refilling the tanks, keeps any trash out of the small tanks and plugging the jet in the heater....had trouble with the 1lb tanks and the torch head when melting some lead down


Is this the type of filter you are talking about?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Portable-Heaters-F273699/dp/B000HE8P2O"]Amazon.com - Mr. Heater Fuel Filter for Portable Buddy and Big Buddy Heaters #F273699 - Portable Outdoor [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41GUH7YnegL[/ame]

Seems these are recommended when using a hose between devices/tanks to capture oils from the inside of the hose. When I refill my tanks, the 20lb connects to the adapter, which connects to the 1lb tank...no hoses or anything else.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

backfar said:


> Mine shuts off if the shanty is buttoned up tight. ...bout 45 minutes to an hr and off it goes...just have to let fresh air in and its fine...i suspect yours is working as it should...its a pita..but it could save your life also...


 I'm pretty sure that the low oxygen sensor is what shut it off. I'm glad that it has one and that it works. No telling what would have happened if it didn't have one and kept on running.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> I had a similar problem with mine yesterday. First, I usually only run it with one propane tank. Second, I do re-fill my tanks with one of those adapters.
> 
> The heater ran fine on the first tank for several hours, and then I had the usual sputtering as it used up the last of the gas, and then the eventual shutdown.
> 
> ...


 :C Air in the Tank ???


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just bought the one that goes on a single tank. Amazon incorrectly says it has 2 different heat levels. The one I bought is just on/off. Amazon also says that the model I got has the 0-2 sensor. Now I wonder. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CFRF7I/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1424673052&sr=1&keywords=propane+heater"]Amazon.com - Mr. Heater F215100 MH4B Little Buddy 3800-BTU Indoor Safe Propane Heater, Medium - Portable Outdoor [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41DVv8-RZxL[/ame]


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

heron153 said:


> I just bought the one that goes on a single tank. Amazon incorrectly says it has 2 different heat levels. The one I bought is just on/off. Amazon also says that the model I got has the 0-2 sensor. Now I wonder. Amazon.com - Mr. Heater F215100 MH4B Little Buddy 3800-BTU Indoor Safe Propane Heater, Medium - Portable Outdoor [email]Heating



I know a couple guys who use the same model. I suspect you will be very pleased with your purchase!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I checked the packaging and the 02 sensor is present. I just wish amazon had put the correct description there - I thought I was getting a low and a high, not just an on and an off.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

We had the same issue Sunday up on erie. Had 2 heaters and neither of them would start.

Opened the doors to the shanty for a minute and they fired right up. If it is starting up when you get home, then that is most likely the same issue.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been having an issue with my single tank heater, the pilot will light but the burner will not ignite. If I put it in the bigger buddy heater then it works just fine however even on low in the thermal shanty it gets far too warm inside with the bigger heater.

I haven't figured out why the smaller one stopped working, any ideas?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't want to scare people, but I had a dangerous situation with my Mr. Buddy heater last week!!! I changed out the small steel tank and threaded in a new one, hit the on button and the heater went up in flames. Burnt my lips and eyebrows! I dropped it instantly and flames shot to the ceiling in my shanty!!!! Now I'm in panic mode!! I checked the sides on the shanty and realized I might go up in flames, if it caught on fire. I Quickly unzipped the door scrambled out ! I looked back in and my roods and Mr. Buddy were still on fire! Being dumb I reached back in and threw the heater out onto the ice! My friend threw water on it, and put out the fire! Scared and lucky to not go up in FLAMES! Thank you GOD!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Had a small fire when using a 20 pound tank and the hose filter as recommended. It caught fire right where the filter meets the female connector on the heater. With my cat like reflexes, I ran outside and shut the main tank off while my bro smothered it inside. He called Mr. Heater the next day and was told in extreme cold the fitting may come loose after it heats up and expands. Said to make sure you check it after a bit to ensure the connection is still tight..... Don't ya think they should print that in the manual or put a warning label on the unit itself??? I can tell you that I have been less than impressed with the customer service and assistance I have received from the company. Shame is their headquarters are right here in Cleveland.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

thebear said:


> I've been having an issue with my single tank heater, the pilot will light but the burner will not ignite. If I put it in the bigger buddy heater then it works just fine however even on low in the thermal shanty it gets far too warm inside with the bigger heater.
> 
> I haven't figured out why the smaller one stopped working, any ideas?


We had the same problem Sat. Put the problem heater in front of a working one thinking moisture froze and blocked the burner. Worked like a charm after 5 minutes.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Enerco offers a tune up service for these heaters. Haven't needed/tried it yet.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

thebear said:


> I've been having an issue with my single tank heater, the pilot will light but the burner will not ignite. If I put it in the bigger buddy heater then it works just fine however even on low in the thermal shanty it gets far too warm inside with the bigger heater.
> 
> I haven't figured out why the smaller one stopped working, any ideas?


I had the same thing happen. I just slightly tip it foward to bing the element over the pilot. Be sure to do this soon after you turn it from pilot to low to prevent the build up of propane in the shanty. I would suggest trying it outside at home to see if this works.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, I contact the company and they sent me a canned email response of how to take it apart. Kind of ridiculous that something about 2 months old would need to be taken apart and have parts replaced at my cost; just show sometimes customer service isn't the biggest priority. Menards took care of me and swapped it out.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Fished today for about 5 hours. I kept the door unzipped some and didn't have any problems with the heater. Now I'm sure the low oxygen sensor is what shut it off last weekend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Could be that it wasn't sitting level-or possibly sitting on soft snow. Would be an idea to put it on a board the size of the bottom of the heater(DON'T attach it to the heater!)!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Could be that it wasn't sitting level-or possibly sitting on soft snow. Would be an idea to put it on a board the size of the bottom of the heater(DON'T attach it to the heater!)!


 It sits on the floor in my shed so I know it was sitting level. I had the shed zipped up tight last weekend when it shutoff. I left the door unzipped a little this weekend and had the heater in the same place as last weekend and it ran with no problems.


----------

